# Painting Case SC



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Restoring a Case SC and have lots of spots down to bare metal. I ordered Tisco Flambeau Red and would like to know what primer to use and what color? Thanks!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Russ,

If you can somehow justify this in your budget...get a respected brand of 2 part epoxy primer. Doesn't matter if it's PPG, DuPont etc. but the high-line (high price) epoxy primers are forever. Seriously, once their on there (and fully cured in 4 hours @ 72°), they resist even chemical striping.

A neutral or platinum gray well be the easiest to cover with colors like white, yellow, orange and red. No bleed through and usually cover on a second full wet coat and finish on the third.

What type paint (chemistry) are you using?? Oil bases, synthetic, acrylic or urethane?

Mark


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark....thanks so much....Tisco paint is high strength air dry enamel with Alkyd resins. Do you know who would retail the 2 part epoxy primer? Sure appreciate the advice....this one is for my son and it's a nostalgia thing as he learned to drive tractor on an SC and we're shooting for somewhere between working tractor and parade-ready. Russ


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Russ,

Any automotive paint store that supplies body shops will carry either DuPont or PPG (never both though ).

I use PPG and only because I prefer their product line...and hate to intermix brands and chemicals. I just bought some last week, a quart + activator runs about $50-$60 and is plenty to give a tractor (your size) a full 2 wet coats on all the exterior sheet metal. 

Mark


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Mark....thanks once more...you read my mind...I forgot to ask how much primer would be needed. Another bothersome question...need new rubber all the way around....do you suggest to paint the wheels with old rubber on or have old rubber removed, paint, and then new rubber installed? Thanks! 
Russ


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Russ - it looks good both ways but...

Always better when you remove the rubber. No chance for the slightest bit of overspray, easier to hand sand, better coverage especially around the valve stem hole, AND NO DRY spots like when trying to spin a big wheel back and forth to cover both sides.

Mark


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

russ

Welcome to the forum. it looks like you have hooked up with one of our resident tractor painting experts. He will steer you to the right answers. Good luck on your project. 

I know I (and others here) would love to see pictures of your progress if you want to post them. I also have a Case SC though mine will never be mistaken for restored. You can see pics in the ugliest tractor contest post a while back. Needless to say I won 

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I also have a Case SC though mine will never be mistaken for restored. You can see pics in the ugliest tractor contest post a while back. Needless to say I won 

Andy, Guess I missed that contest. I would have given you a run for your money( as they say). Just think how many people restore and go to all that work to win and then find out some guy paid big bucks to win a first place. Heck Andy you probably didn't have to put out much to win a first. :furious: :whine: :band: :dancingfo encil sm :lmao:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> * Heck Andy you probably didn't have to put out much to win a first.*


* 

No I must admit I didn't have to prepare much for that competition.  I just let the pics of the old girl speak for themselves.

Andy*


----------

